# How many of you will "take the walk"



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The more than scary,foolish(IMO), and possibly dangerous walk to the end of the point? If so I would suggest what ff2 suggested a pair of flippers and a wet suit.. From where I saw those two anglers Sunday,they could have been swept away with the right current. At high tide,I could see them in a situation where they would have no chance whatsoever..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

DD, I have fished many a bar, some with a pretty good wade to the top, but I ain't going where I don't feel safe. From what you discribed it ain't pretty out there and I for one, think it is a bad idea. So, with that said No not me.

Heck no, Nada, noway, not a chance.


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

dd , ive also waded out to a few bars in my day , but it was safe doing so . you wont catch me going where i may not come back , i like my kids to much the mover


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Da Wade*

I remember several years back, guys wading out to the bar at low tide, when the fog was so heavy that about 20 yds out, you could no longer see them.

Nada, no way, ain't gonna happen, rutt ru, not this boy, just say no, mama didnt raise no fool.

Now, that said. If I do any wading to bars this year, I will have on the SOS suspenders. Got a set on order and WILL use them when any wading takes place anywhere.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*will go Kenny if i have someone*

with me,but then again it depends on the WX and sea conditions,like we have said before once an FHB always an FHB.see i made it over here at last.being a natural born VA. boy and a Hatterasman at heart i had to check out this board.HELLO to all.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Welcome SeaBear, looking forward to your special brand of humor.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Glad ta see ya postin here SEABEAR....welcome to P&S.......and DD, would rather yak out tha bait considerin'....the R


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

well howdy seabear


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

*lazy*

A few words...

beach chair

south beach

cold beer

sand spike

no tangles


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DD, I want my first drummie awful bad, an if I was with someone , maybe....

SeaBear, welcome aboard my friend, glad ta see ya over here.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

If other people are there catching fish, I would be tempted. Most likely not but I try not to ever say NO. It's made me a liar a couple times.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Im there!*

I am all over the wading...I LOVE IT! 
I am somewhat of an adrenelin junky and if I believe that I can handle the situation with limited risk I am out on the tip and jumpin to keep the waves out of my waders or eck of my jacket.

Aint nothin like battlin the elements and a big juan at the same time. Since of accomplishment is rewarding and the rush is down right awesome...

Wormy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ok, I'll bite...... what's a "FHB"

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tommy said:


> *Ok, I'll bite...... what's a "FHB"
> 
> Tommy *


Fish Hungry [email protected]!


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll take the lemming approach. Sit on the beach and spike it and watch how many make it out there.


----------



## Hooter (Nov 19, 2003)

*Takin the walk*

Having seen the "new point" first-hand at low tide, the walk wouldn't be a problem. But soon as that tide starts to come in, this is one drum huntin nut thats going to be puttin left in front of right well before the water gets to knee high.

I'm gonna wait and see how many of my fellow brethern brave the over-wash and how many of em come back saying they wont do that again!

Good Fishin To All,
Hooter


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Wormy are you not familiar with the point? Not trying to insult you.....but you are talking about a battling the ocean without a little fear of the possibilities.......

I will wade out a little......but I prefer to live to fish another day.....With the lack of light out in the early morning and evening....leaves alot of room for mistakes


Not seeing it first hand i cant say one way or another if i would go out all the way or not.......anyone got pics can send them to me at [email protected]


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tinybaum said:


> *Wormy are you not familiar with the point? Not trying to insult you.....but you are talking about a battling the ocean without a little fear of the possibilities.......
> 
> I will wade out a little......but I prefer to live to fish another day.....With the lack of light out in the early morning and evening....leaves alot of room for mistakes
> 
> ...


Tiny, I can assure you that Wormy is familiar with th point.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

*yep, I know the Point*

Fished it for at least 12 years now  I am one of the minority when I say I love fishing the point! I live for that chit.. Just ask DD . In season you will have about a 95% plus chance of seeing me there.

I have waded most every bar that has been out there over the past 10 years and had some close calls when I waited just a little too long to make the trek back in. Seen some mighty large sharks as well out there and have paddled my yak out to the exposed bars as well.

My wife says I will die there...........

Wormy


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Well now i have pics......il make that walk but come high tide my big butt is back in closer


Sorry wormy ya just seemed a little insane for a sec or two


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

Nobody has ever accused me of being sane 

Wormy


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

*Hey Wormy*

What kind of kayak do you recommend for taking baits out south of the point? I saw some good catches last year in that area. Trying to get up the nerve to do it myself. I have never even been in a yak and am getting a little old (60) but I still swim well and really want to catch a cobia from the beach.


Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*"Never say NO"*

I guess your right,Kemmefish.. The FHB in me would come out if I saw Wormy,Cdawg, and the Bear wading out there without me.. All of them are about my height,ya know......... 

Good ta seeya posting,Bear..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Wading any new water requires a guide who's familiar with what's there. I spent an entire year following people out into Lynnhaven Inlet's bar in Va. Beach before I braved it alone.

The Point is a whole other game, though. The currents around that place would make me very, very nervous about going past my waist.

Don't they call it the "Graveyard of the Atlantic"? Hope it won't earn that name in another way...maybe a few FHB's can give it the nickname of "Darwin's Verdict"? (Aw, now I'm just being mean  )


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> *Don't they call it the "Graveyard of the Atlantic"? Hope it won't earn that name in another way...maybe a few FHB's can give it the nickname of "Darwin's Verdict"? (Aw, now I'm just being mean  ) *


Careful Flea, ya might need one of these guides down there!


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

The first time a wader hooks up out there. More people will be tempted. If the bite is good who's thinking about going back ?
I hardly ever fish the point area anyway but i may show up now just to watch the show.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Got yer back Wormy.. cant wait.. yahooo!
Howdy Seabear..


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

Really I like the wade it thins out the competition.I worry more about getting hit with a 8oz sinker at night than drowning.See yall out there!
Johnny


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A safety rope tied to the truckand me, if I see someone catch one.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I am with the Dog....I will if'n the fish are there...but do take the advice of having some else with possibly more sense to watch yer back,while you are wading.

I fished the Point...and the current out there is pretty rough...prolly have to wade out with a lead-belt......


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have no intentions of dying with Wormy  But,it could happen,especially if the reds are runnin'. Bad thing is,it don't have to git too rough before it's too deep for Wormy,Seabear,DD and me  

A man's got to know his limitations.Before you make the trek ya just have to ask yourself,"How much is a fish worth to me"?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll be there, "come hell or high water", literally.  Just use a little common sense and all should be fine. Have gotten in more than one sticky situation at different bars over the years, and as long as you use caution and common sense then you should be fine. If you go out 2 hours before low tide, & it's deep on the way out, then by golly get your bum outta there by 2 hours after low. If it's not too deep on the way out then you may want to stay a little longer. Mark your path with sand spikes and have good waders and jacket. Use the buddy system and still get out before it's too late. No fish is worth dying for, but battling the elements definately makes it that much sweeter.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Been on many a bar also, know your tides and fish only until it turns at the bottom of the low, then haul A$$. Also a wader belt to get them tight around your waist, a good water-tight jacket over them to keep the waves out of the top. Don't forget everything you'll need to fish with so you don't have to make the trip back, bait, rigs, sinkers, etc. Not real sure about the sospenders or floatation jackets, IMO they may be worse in that it will float you and take you to the deep water before you know it, may be easier just trudging though the waves.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Hey TaterSalad*

Ya forgot ta add and watching the women,s


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

:jawdrop: Yeah I agree. Watched them take the walk on Thursday while we were down at your place. Just got back in time. Close and dumb move. You really have to watch your back.

Thanks to you and your family for the great hospitality.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks Reid*

We really enjoyed having you here. Conversation about ole planker buds was great. Meeting both you and Paul was nice and hope to see you two again when the fish *are* biting..


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

See you soon. The pleasure was all ours. The fish WILL be biting next time.


----------



## Zing Pow (Nov 9, 2003)

Supposedly there was a guy that came in the shop a few night ago and told us that he had a 6 ft shark (I heard Bull????) eat a skate that he was pulling in. I think it was right in the hook. I didn't see it myself, but I have seen stranger. CHILLY WILLY

Zing Pow


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Man these "tackle shop" stories are getting way out of hand...........


----------

